# Emmy Awards Pre-Show (9/18)



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Yes, I realize it's a bit early...

Anyway, Fox's Emmy Awards Pre-Show airs live nationwide on September 18 from 7-8 Eastern (4-5 Pacific). However, Fox also has the 49ers-Cowboys NFL game scheduled to start at 4:05 Eastern (so it won't finish before 7:15 Eastern at the earliest), and while it is not one of Fox's "doubleheader days," a number of cities, including New York, will air that game (NYC has to air it because it is the only 4:05 game on Fox that day, and Fox cannot air a 1:00 game because the Jets have a 1:00 home game being broadcast by CBS).

I point this out because, while the current plan is for the affected cities to join the pre-show in progress once the football game ends, there is a chance that there will be enough complaints in some cities that those Fox stations will move the Emmy pre-show to a different channel, or even show the whole thing (including the Emmy Awards themselves) on a slight delay.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

In the Los Angeles market there is no other Fox channel (unless they move it to their News channels). I suspect there are other limited markets in the Eastern Time Zone.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> In the Los Angeles market there is no other Fox channel (unless they move it to their News channels). I suspect there are other limited markets in the Eastern Time Zone.


No city has more than one Fox Network channel, as far as I know (although areas that are right between two areas might get both of their Fox channels - for example, Travis Air Force Base gets both the San Francisco and Sacramento Fox stations). Some cities, however, have independent stations that will air Fox programming if the Fox station in that city has to show something else (usually a sporting event).

Besides - I have a feeling Fox's Los Angeles station is going to show one of the 10:00 AM Pacific games that day, rather than the 49ers-Cowboys game.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Good point though there are a lot of 49ers likers/dislkers and Cowboys likers/dislikers in Southern California. I may watch the game if it is on and I am not a football fan but the 49ers were so bad last year I want to see if a new couch will redeam them.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> Good point though there are a lot of 49ers likers/dislkers and Cowboys likers/dislikers in Southern California. I may watch the game if it is on and I am not a football fan but the 49ers were so bad last year I want to see if a new couch will redeam them.


*WARNING - going off-topic here*
Having a new coach is a bad thing this year - because of the lockout, new coaches will not have nearly enough time to get their teams used to their systems.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

OK. I never watch the Emmys so I won't even know what Football or any other thing will do to it.


----------

